# 240z dash on a 280zx



## COmputoman (Jun 30, 2005)

I was wondering if any of the parts off of a 240z could be used to restore my '82 280zx. I was thinking about useing the steering wheel, and hoping i could use some interior panels, bumpers or maybe the dashboard and seats. Also it looks to have proformance springs installed.

The dashboard looks like the one on this web site: http://www.zparts.com/selectzp/dash_fs.htm

I do not have any information about the 240 yet, but I will post updates if they are needed

Here is what im working with


















Thanks!


----------

